# Selling libraries - what's the usual procedure?



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey, I'm looking to sell my copies of Symphobia 1 & 2.
As this is my first time reselling libraries, I was wondering how this usually works. I know what I have to do in terms of communication with ProjectSAM but my question refers to the payment method.
Is there a kind of standard procedure for this? Payment upfront via PayPal? First half before the license transfer, second half afterwards?

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 6, 2022)

What I usually do is what I call the “blind faith” method, i.e. I only sell to people I know and / or have had interaction with on here. Then I transfer the serial, license etc., wait for it to work on their end, and then they can pay me. But it tends to work the other way around, so the buyer pays and once funds have been received by seller, she or he transfers the goods. This is how Knobcloud works, for instance.

TL;DR always do a transaction with someone you “sort of” know is active on here. The Sell/Buy forum has attracted scammers in the past and I am sorry to confess I have been scammed (as a buyer) before.


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 6, 2022)

Not sure. But since you are an active member I would feel safe buying from you. Seems very unlikely you would scam.
So it's really up to you how the deal should be.
I would myself send the key first to active members on the forum. And to "new members" (like myself) I would want the payment first. 
Not completly fair as I'm a new member myself, but then the buyer can always decide not to take that risk, cause i'm not willing to myself.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for your quick and helpful replies!


----------



## SteveC (Jun 6, 2022)

I bought a lot of plugins "used". I always paid first. But PayPal is very friendly to buyers!


----------



## JCold (Jun 6, 2022)

Another thing you have on your side is that you're going through the publisher, who is charging you a fee. If for any reason someone tried to rip you off, you could pull them into the mix, they could invalidate the transfer. From the purchaser side of the equation, they can feel pretty confident since you both need to sign a form from the publisher. I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it, just use common sense.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 6, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Hey, I'm looking to sell my copies of Symphobia 1 & 2.
> As this is my first time reselling libraries, I was wondering how this usually works. I know what I have to do in terms of communication with ProjectSAM but my question refers to the payment method.
> Is there a kind of standard procedure for this? Payment upfront via PayPal? First half before the license transfer, second half afterwards?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


I’ve bought and sold stuff on occasion both here and on KVR.
The procedure was always the same: Buyer pays the full amount up front via Paypal with Buyer Protection, then seller contacts the company in question and requests the license transfer.
Only exception was when I sold VSL Symphonic Cube.
That was 50% in advance and 50% when license transfer had taken place.
But that was because it was such a big amount, something like 1500-2000 Euro.

When the sale has been completed, I usually write a little recommendation of the other party, stuff like “good communication and friendly buyer, payment came immediately so overall this was a nice and problem-free transaction. I would not hesitate to deal with XXX some other time”


----------



## FireGS (Jun 6, 2022)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Hey, I'm looking to sell my copies of Symphobia 1 & 2.
> As this is my first time reselling libraries, I was wondering how this usually works. I know what I have to do in terms of communication with ProjectSAM but my question refers to the payment method.
> Is there a kind of standard procedure for this? Payment upfront via PayPal? First half before the license transfer, second half afterwards?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated


I simply don't trust you.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 6, 2022)

Don't bother with the hassle and stress of worrying about payment, you could just give them to me!

But yeah, this is one I wouldn't worry too much about. Selling to an active member here, plus ProjectSam's involvement in the process, means you'll be fine.


----------



## branshen (Jun 7, 2022)

The one downside of buying on VI control (unlike some other forums) is that we don't really have a good/bad feedback thread/record. However, you can still do your due diligence by checking out a user's posts to overcome this.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 7, 2022)

branshen said:


> The one downside of buying on VI control (unlike some other forums) is that we don't really have a good/bad feedback thread/record. However, you can still do your due diligence by checking out a user's posts to overcome this.


Feedback rating would be awesome. I’ve sold loads of stuff in the for sale sedition.I just asks the buyer to post their experience in the the thread.


----------

